# my new preggo clothes! *pics*



## queenofdisaster (Aug 15, 2006)

so i was out hunting for some bargains and i also needed a maternity dress for a wedding im gonna be attending and i got one for 9.99 at motherhood. i couldnt believe it! its gorgeous. and then for a whole $40 i got a pair of strappy heels, a pair of khakis and 3 tank tops... i made out GOOODDDDD!

















YAY!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

niiiiiiiiice


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats! Very Cute.


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

Cute stuff!! Young and fun.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 15, 2006)

Cute clothes! I love them heels.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh...I like that dress!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Sexy heels


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome. Right on with the deals!


----------

